# SpectraCal CalPC Spyder4 Enhanced Promotion and Giveaway



## Sonnie

*SpectraCal is at it again... they just won't stop.* :dontknow:

SpectraCal has another great offer going on right now through the end of March for the *CalPC Software w/ the Spyder4 Enhanced Colorimeter at $199.00*, but you could also win one of five of these kits being given away right here at Home Theater Shack.

*YES! That is FIVE of these packages being given away to FIVE lucky members!*

Here's the scoop... if you are already a member here at Home Theater Shack and have 10 posts (no post padding) in our forums by March 31, 2012 (these do not have to be new posts), you can enter the giveaway by posting your entry in the SpectraCal CalPC/Spyder4 Promotion and Giveaway Qualification Thread.

Here's the catch... the drawing will be held on or about April 1, 2012, so you have a very short time to qualify and enter.

Shipping will be covered worldwide!

NOTE: If you don't want to miss out on the great deal of $199, don't worry, if you buy now and win the giveaway, SpectraCal will refund you the $199. Either way you can't lose! You get a great deal and you might just get it for free!

As a side note... SpectraCal is also running a promotion on *CalMAN w/ Spyder4 Enhanced* for an amazing low $229 through the end of March.

​


----------



## TypeA

Wow, five kits? :unbelievable: Awesome giveaway!


----------



## Kirill

So my guess is if I have 87 Posts in total I'm supposed to be qualified???


----------



## swingin

Sweet, count me in please.. I like free.


----------



## Mud_Bone

wow this is a great offer from a great place


----------



## ALMFamily

Again, just another example of why HTS is the place to be. Thanks to SpectralCal and HTS for this giveaway! :clap:


----------



## Sonnie

Kirill said:


> So my guess is if I have 87 Posts in total I'm supposed to be qualified???


Yep... :yes:



swingin said:


> Sweet, count me in please.. I like free.


Be sure to post in the qualification thread. :T


----------



## KalaniP

How does the Spyder4 compare to the i1Display2 OEM they were using for the package give-away a couple of rounds ago? Better? Worse? About the same?


----------



## tv sci-fi fan

Wow another excellent giveaway from SpectraCAL and HTS!


----------



## mechman

KalaniP said:


> How does the Spyder4 compare to the i1Display2 OEM they were using for the package give-away a couple of rounds ago? Better? Worse? About the same?


I would say pretty close to the same. But I have zero experience with the Spyder and have yet to look at what SpectraCal is offering.

I would guess that this coincides with the departure of the i1D2 and the M2. Gotta love the folks at SpectraCal!! :T


----------



## JoeESP9

I'm not sure if I need this but I sure wouldn't turn it down. Count me in.


----------



## noplease

Congrats! 
That's definitely what I like and what I would expect to be no give-away but a give-to-me.^^

Spyder3 had already attracted me every now and then but there was always something else again that kept me from buying one. Now #4 is out and we'll see again if...
... maybe I should rise my counter for non padded postings here and give HTS a try. raying:

I highly appreciate the SpectraCal offer of '_shipping worldwide_'. Previous promos (at least those I remember) were for U.S. residents only or at least expected the winners to have an U.S. address to ship to. Since I'm one of those living outside the U.S. (supposing I'm not the only one :dunno: ) I welcome this offer allowing us international HTS members to participate again. 
I do understand that tons of high(ly) (indep)ended single-packed speakers or the 240" core wound with the ultimative seamless silver screen might run into really exorbitant freight rates, silly people not willing to pay tax and/or customs when winning something of that value and similiar reasons letting donators decide to not ship worldwide. But it's definitely better if they do.
SpectraCal should not run into trouble like that as the package is of common size and they seem to be well presented all over the world allowing to deliver free of additional charges.


----------



## bobbysdad

.... but, but, I've only got an old Mac!
!


----------



## mechman

JoeESP9 said:


> I'm not sure if I need this but I sure wouldn't turn it down. Count me in.


Make sure you let this be known in the right thread.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Terrific. Count me in to


----------



## tfm

Great!! Count me in!


----------



## Dugar

I could use that I my TV room. 
Panasonic Viera TC-P60ST30, 
Onkyo TX NR708, 
Oppo BDP-93 3D Blueray player
Kef Q900, 
Kef Q300, 
Kef Q600 center, 
Paradigm 2200 sub. 
LENRDs Auralex Acoustics Base traps, 
6 DYI mid sound absorbers, 
2 DYI deep base traps.


----------



## dsskid

me too.


----------



## KalaniP

mechman said:


> I would say pretty close to the same. But I have zero experience with the Spyder and have yet to look at what SpectraCal is offering.
> 
> I would guess that this coincides with the departure of the i1D2 and the M2. Gotta love the folks at SpectraCal!! :T


Excellent... and AGREED! :T


----------



## pc_light

Very generous offer, thank you.

New to HT Forum but working on those min posts. There's so much going on that it's actually a challenge to take it all in.


----------



## Joshua Quain

KalaniP said:


> How does the Spyder4 compare to the i1Display2 OEM they were using for the package give-away a couple of rounds ago? Better? Worse? About the same?


Hi Kalani, Good questions. Indirectly, the Spyder4 design is greatly improved over the Spyder3. In addition to the design the performance of the SpectraCal Spyder4 Enhanced takes it to a completely new level of accuracy and display support. Our preliminary results are very promising. We will have a more formal response to more directly answer your questions of how and what can you compare it to. Please stay posted.


----------



## Joshua Quain

noplease said:


> Congrats!
> That's definitely what I like and what I would expect to be no give-away but a give-to-me.^^
> 
> Spyder3 had already attracted me every now and then but there was always something else again that kept me from buying one. Now #4 is out and we'll see again if...
> ... maybe I should rise my counter for non padded postings here and give HTS a try. raying:
> 
> I highly appreciate the SpectraCal offer of '_shipping worldwide_'. Previous promos (at least those I remember) were for U.S. residents only or at least expected the winners to have an U.S. address to ship to. Since I'm one of those living outside the U.S. (supposing I'm not the only one :dunno: ) I welcome this offer allowing us international HTS members to participate again.
> I do understand that tons of high(ly) (indep)ended single-packed speakers or the 240" core wound with the ultimative seamless silver screen might run into really exorbitant freight rates, silly people not willing to pay tax and/or customs when winning something of that value and similiar reasons letting donators decide to not ship worldwide. But it's definitely better if they do.
> SpectraCal should not run into trouble like that as the package is of common size and they seem to be well presented all over the world allowing to deliver free of additional charges.


At SpectraCal we ship products almost anywhere in the world. For a giveaway we typically provide up to a reasonable set amount for shipping. Thank you for your interest and for participating.


----------



## nerdful1

I'm in.


----------



## mechman

tfm said:


> Great!! Count me in!


We can't count you in unless you post in the right thread. :dontknow:


----------



## HTip

Yet another giveaway. First CHT and now SpectraCal!
It feels like Christmas. Thanks again to HTS and SpectraCal :TT

P.S. There's no relation with april f..lsday?


----------



## Joshua Quain

HTip said:


> Yet another giveaway. First CHT and now SpectraCal!
> It feels like Christmas. Thanks again to HTS and SpectraCal :TT
> 
> P.S. There's no relation with april f..lsday?


You're welcome.  
No, this isn't an April fools, this is the real deal.


----------



## HTip

Joshua Quain said:


> You're welcome.
> No, this isn't an April fools, this is the real deal.


Great! :T


----------



## b00tleg

Awesome giveaway. I've been wanting to learn more about video calibration. I've gotten a pretty sweet picture on my sony xbr4 52" through the on screen menu settings. But of course that's barely scratching the surface.


----------



## TypeA

Everyone please remember this is the discussion thread _only_. To be entered in this giveaway you must post in this qualification thread when youre qualified. Dont want to see anyone miss out on this giveaway because they posted in the _discussion_ thread instead! :doh:


----------



## Joshua Quain

b00tleg said:


> Awesome giveaway. I've been wanting to learn more about video calibration. I've gotten a pretty sweet picture on my sony xbr4 52" through the on screen menu settings. But of course that's barely scratching the surface.


Hi B00tleg, please pm me for any questions you have on display calibration or post your question(s) on the calibration thread. 

Best regard, 
Josh


----------



## Rmb1080p

Sign me up!!!


----------



## tbaudoin

Giddyup... Er' I'm qualified. 
T


----------



## yammyguy

How does CalPC stack up compared to the Spyder4 Elite software? I have the older Spyder3 Elite and it does a pretty good job with my wide gamut monitors.


----------



## yammyguy

I'm qualified... and entered.


----------



## rab-byte

Sign me up!


----------



## 8086

I'm certainly in for this drawing. Thanks to the admins and good luck to all.


----------



## Joshua Quain

yammyguy said:


> How does CalPC stack up compared to the Spyder4 Elite software? I have the older Spyder3 Elite and it does a pretty good job with my wide gamut monitors.


Hi YammyGuy - excellent question. We've tested CalPC software up against a different software company and reported the results here. http://store.spectracal.com/calpc-overview


----------



## hasse_swe

Who won?


----------



## Sonnie

I have no idea... did anyone enter?


----------



## ALMFamily

Oh now that thar is funny! :rofl:


----------



## yammyguy

Now funny is...... The drawing will be held on or about April 1st. That would be April Fools day.


----------



## Sonnie

You mean you all really fell for it... you actually thought we were giving these away? :heehee:


----------



## HTip

HTip said:


> Yet another giveaway. First CHT and now SpectraCal!
> It feels like Christmas. Thanks again to HTS and SpectraCal :TT
> 
> P.S. *There's no relation with april f..lsday?*





Joshua Quain said:


> You're welcome.
> *No, this isn't an April fools, this is the real deal.*





Sonnie said:


> You mean you all really fell for it... you actually thought we were giving these away? :heehee:


:heehee: :whistling: :rofl:


----------



## Sonnie

Finally! We have winners!

Congratulations to the following five members:

*altahometheatre
BD55
MysticalJet
musikpirate
NegativeEntropy*

If you will please send a PM to *Joshua Quain* with your full name, physical address and email address, he should be able to arrange for delivery.


----------



## mechman

Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## tbaudoin

*Re: SpectraCal CalPC Spyder4 Enanced Promotion and Giveaway*

Congratulations to all the "winners"! Look forward to hearing about your successes as well as challenges. That is how I am learning... I was once told, in a different arena, I needed to quit collecting recipies and do some cooking. Taste can't be analyzed, unless you make something to eat. T.

ps, I may need change for that 0.02.


----------



## musikpirate

WOW!! I am so excited!! This completely made my day!! Thank you Home Theater Shack and SpectraCAL!!


----------



## ALMFamily

Congrats everyone!! :clap:


----------



## hasse_swe

Congratulations all winners! =)


----------



## RanZiv

WOW - this is awesome. I never win anything - YESSSSSS .

Can't wait to try it out!

Thanks again HTS - you certainly made my week.


----------

